

Sign this petition to investigate MPAA for bribery - nextparadigms
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/%21/petition/investigate-chris-dodd-and-mpaa-bribery-after-he-publicly-admited-bribing-politicans-pass/DffX0YQv

======
dablya
If this is Dodd's understanding of how congressmen work, I'd like to see an
investigation into Dodd's time in congress. Who wrote him checks? What kind of
attention he paid in return?

------
Tim-Boss
Isn't this more "blackmale" than "bribery" (quotes intentional...)

Unfortunately, either way, I don't think anything serious will come of this!

~~~
smarshed
I think the issue with the system as it is now runs a little deeper than
"bribery" by one organization but perhaps this is a good way to get some
thinking about it.

